# Boogie Boogie Hedgehog!



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Perhaps this has been posted before, but I'll take my chances! So cute!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I always loved the hedgie in the first few parts... *insert dreamy eyes here*


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm actually a little concerned about the one with the papertowel roll, it looks like it's genuinely stuck. Other than that, very cute video.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw! that was AMAZING


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i agree with LG, that hedgie in the beginning is too cute! anyone know the color?


----------



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww!
That was so cute!!!
And the song is awesome!


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahaha, this is so adorable. I've seen it a few times, and everytime it just makes me smile. xD; That first hedgie is SO adorable. <3


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

My mom brought to my attention that the Boogie Hedgehog video is featured on MSN.com today. Hopefully it will be good exposure for our quilled little ones and more people will investigate whether a hedgie will make a good pet for them and their families.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

> Wish I could find it in downloadable form, so I could upload it to my website.
> If anyone comes across a downloadable file, please let me know.


I figured out how to link to the video, without the advertisements.
:arrow: *



*


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Reaper said:


> My mom brought to my attention that the Boogie Hedgehog video is featured on MSN.com today. Hopefully it will be good exposure for our quilled little ones and more people will investigate whether a hedgie will make a good pet for them and their families.


http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&vid...:vs:1&from=MSNHP&tab=m1210975590336&GT1=42003

Here's the link to MSN, where the videos are archived. You've got to take a look at the one titled, "Cat Stuck in Box". It reminds me of the hedgies, when they poke their heads in a toilet paper tube.... :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

drowsydreamer said:


> I'm actually a little concerned about the one with the papertowel roll, it looks like it's genuinely stuck. Other than that, very cute video.


Not as stuck as it seems. The person replayed about two seconds of it on the hedgie many times to go with the beat.
Great vid tho! i watched it TWICE
TWICE

who made that song tho?


----------

